# Oberhasli



## BrandonM (Aug 2, 2013)

I absolutely love the look of these goats, how are there milk production? Also does it taste more like "goat" milk or cow milk?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I love the way they look too, but their milk is sour tasting because it was meant for cheese. I would never buy one for milk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The stuff I tried about a year ago taste like cows... My kinders taste like cows milk too... I think it might depend on what they are fed as well... as far as udders go, I do not have an oberhasli doe yet, getting 2 bottle baby doelings in Dec.... The lady I am getting them from says they have nice udders, and the people I got my oberhasli buck from says that they are nice to milk as well...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know someone who has a herd of Oberhasli's and the milk just tastes like milk.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Uh, I used to raise them, still have a few. Their milk is sweet and wonderful and taste like the milk from the other dairy goat breeds. They have a bit higher butterfat than Alpines, Saanens, Toggs but lower than Nubians, Lamanchas etc. They are sweet, gentle and there is no way their milk tatse sour. All goats were originally bred for cheese. You wouldn't want sour tasting or off tasting milk for cheese at any rate.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ugh.... Oberhasli is known for their milk to be comparable to cows milk. Maybe the doe you tried had something going on?
They have very nice udders, good production too.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Uh-oh.. everyone is throwing tomatoes.

OH, I am so sorry, I was thinking Toggenburg!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Obers are gorgeous goats! I don't see any reason why their milk would taste any different than all the other breeds...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

There are a couple of websites that say Oberhasli milk isn't as sweet as other breeds historically but that many have been breeding towards Obi milk that tastes just as sweet. Its usually on older sites or opinions of people that may have had a less than fabulous doe that now equates it with the whole breed.


----------

